# HELP FIND Scampy (please)



## Zeb Graham-Howard (4 January 2013)

http://www.facebook/HelpFINFScampy.co.uk





Long Story short. Missing 17.2 dark bay TB Gelding. Went missing Buck's but could be anywhere in UK or Europe now. Maybe a connection in Welsh boarders area but no proven sighting. 
Faint white star on forhead and trace scar on neck where sarcoid was removed some years ago. Maybe in need of remidial shoe on off fore front foot.  
If your on Facebook you can fine all about Scampy on the Help FIND Scampy page..REWARD offered to the person who gets us to him..


----------



## 056775 (4 January 2013)

Photo?


----------



## wipeout (4 January 2013)

I think this is the Facebook page: 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Help-FIND-Scampy/441744535849894?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## DebbieCG (4 January 2013)

Hope this helps - copy of one of Help Find Scampy's posters from FB (I have shared this poster on FB in Herts and Bucks area)


----------



## Zeb Graham-Howard (5 January 2013)

YES this is the wanted poster for Scampy..I am very new to all this and don't have a clue!! THANK YOU FOR POSTING the poster


----------



## steppy (8 January 2013)

I've liked your Facebook page and shared a picture hope you find Scampy soon


----------



## Zeb Graham-Howard (8 February 2013)

Zeb Graham-Howard said:



http://www.facebook/HelpFINFScampy.co.uk





Long Story short. Missing 17.2 dark bay TB Gelding. Went missing Buck's but could be anywhere in UK or Europe now. Maybe a connection in Welsh boarders area but no proven sighting. 
Faint white star on forhead and trace scar on neck where sarcoid was removed some years ago. Maybe in need of remidial shoe on off fore front foot.  
If your on Facebook you can fine all about Scampy on the Help FIND Scampy page..REWARD offered to the person who gets us to him..
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Zeb Graham-Howard (8 February 2013)

Zeb Graham-Howard said:








Click to expand...

 NEW poster now available on Facebook Help FIND Scampy page
We thought for a while we had found him...but it was not to be ...we continue our search.


----------



## 056775 (11 February 2013)

That is so heart wrenching - good luck x


----------



## Zeb Graham-Howard (11 February 2013)

Thank you. If you use Facebook please add your support to his page.


----------



## 056775 (11 February 2013)

Zeb Graham-Howard said:



			Thank you. If you use Facebook please add your support to his page.
		
Click to expand...

I dont but will ask some of my mates who are linked to lots of groups..

Big sigh ;-((


----------



## Zeb Graham-Howard (11 February 2013)

cool!


----------



## CobsGalore (12 February 2013)

I will also share on my Facebook page as local. I hope you find him 

When did he go missing? Where abouts in Bucks?


----------



## DebbieCG (15 May 2013)

Just upping.

SHR, Tracing Equines and Pettheft Awareness have also just shared Scampy's details via FB.


----------



## Zeb Graham-Howard (15 May 2013)

Thank you. Also on Twitter but can't find the link there yet


----------



## DebbieCG (15 May 2013)

Sorry if you've done this already but have you thought about listing Scampy's details with Missing Horses on Loan and also putting his details on the Intelligent Horsemanship forum?


----------



## cally6008 (15 May 2013)

Zeb - If you meaning my twitter account, it's on @tracingequines


----------



## cally6008 (21 July 2013)

Bump .. still no news


----------



## DebbieCG (1 February 2014)

Bump - as above

Help FIND Scampy Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Help-FIND-Scampy/441744535849894


----------



## L&M (1 February 2014)

Sorry to hi jack post but DebbieCG - your pm's are full.


----------

